# Display del Teléfono Móvil TSM100



## Paloky (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola compañeros.

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

Ha caido en mis manos un viejo teléfono móvil Movistart TSM100.  Este tiene una pantalla tactil de 65.000 colores de 258x128 pixels si no he leido mal.  Lo he desmontado para utilizar el LCD, pero no encuentro ninguna información sobre el display.

La única información que aparece en el display es la siguiente:

"THREE-FIVE SYSTEMS" (Supongo que es el fabricante, pero no he encontrado su página web).
"2510592-04 REV E2"  Esta referencia está impresa directamente sobre el PCB flexible de 0'5mm.
Y después hay una pegatina enganchada que pone "9000432-6003  2003   Philippines"

A ver si alguien sabe algo sobre este display.  Y supongo que ja es pedir mucho, si alguien sabe que controlador utiliza y su pin-out   

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paloky (Feb 12, 2008)

No hay nadie que sepa algo. 

Lo mínimo que sepan será bienvenido para seguir buscando.


----------

